# Are These Convicts or Honduran Red Points?



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

I purchased these little "convicts" at my local fish store. They were sold as convicts but they look very different than any convicts the store has ever hand and they look different than any convicts *** ever kept. Wondering if these are Honduran red points, or if they are a cross between the two species. I have a pair of convicts that i know are 100% convict cichlid...and these new little ones have slightly different shaped mouths, have slight red hues on the base of their tail fin and the end of their dorsal fins. also another interesting thing...these little "convicts" seem to be able to change their pattern from grayish black bars over a white-ish yellow body, too all the sudden they have no bars and only have 3 or 4 black blotches going horizontally across their mid section where there used to be bars! What does this mean? *** never seen convicts do that! But i have seen pictures of honduran red points with a similar pattern. Heres a vid link, sorry about the quality but for the sake of the vid it gets the job done. They all seem to be showing their vertical bars as they didnt like being filmed it seemed (except for that very dark little male)


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Definitely NOT HRP's. I suppose they could have a small portion of HRP in their bloodline but they look like Convicts to me...


----------



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

alright cool thanks, does it matter at all that these new convicts, with the exception of the very black one, have a much more tan/yellowish color rather than the typical greyish white body color of the usual convicts? It may not really pick it up on this camera but these ones certainly are more tan/yellowish. also, whats going on with the young male at the very end of the video in the last 5 seconds? You can see he almost completely lost his bars but has 3 black spots?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Not all Convicts look identical obviously. Patterns and shades of colors will vary from fish to fish, due to such things like their surroundings, mood, hierarchy, genetics, water quality, diet, ect...

LIke I said before, they very well could have some HRP in their bloodline, but by no means do I feel they are true HRP's...


----------



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah i agree, so i know true HRP's have much smaller spawns than convicts...so even if there is a small amount of honduran red point in these, when they spawn will the female lay a typical amount of eggs for her size as a regular convict would?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Even the amount of eggs for a 'regular sized convict' differs between one another, depends on their genetics, feeding, environment and all that. It will be impossible to tell how many eggs she lays.


----------

